# A WINTER in EVENINGSTAR



## Velm Trueforger (May 6, 2002)

I will be traveling to Thunderstone for a month or so, to lay Bronn's remains to rest near the Crystal Cavern (in accordance with his final wishes) and to restore Saeita Nevi to living flesh.  If the foolish humans who dwell here won't help us...well, the clerics of Clan Trueforger certainly will.

Shall we appraise and divide our goods?  perhaps Tahgor Ironcrest will help us with the _identification_ of magic items.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (May 6, 2002)

_Get theeeeeee to Thunderstone, Coooooousin ... Until you lay my bones to rest I will haunt you for letting me die!  And you, Van Dyksun ... your leadership killed me as well!  Saeita... you, too, are responsible and will be haunted.

Cara ... well, I won't haunt you. But Roman will.  He's like that.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........._


----------



## Tom Cashel (May 6, 2002)

Okay, that was pretty funny, but no more, please.


----------



## Caramip Murnig (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good to me, we can apportion everything appropriately.

But you're NOT trading anything for my drum. I saw a guy in the tavern who was looking right AT my drum. He wanted it. He's NOT getting it.

I was thinking of using some of the treasure to buy a lute... but I'm not sure. I think I might stick with my drum. 

This Tahgor person.... have we been introduced? He isn't the guy from the tavern last night, is he?


----------



## Van Dyksun (May 6, 2002)

*Inventory*

Time to do an inventory.

Saeita, can you let us know what we have?  We need to split proportionately, including giving Velm an extra portion for Bronn's family to provide the appropriate tomb or other remembrance to him.

The things I'm carrying to put "into the pot" to be divided out:

* _ring of protection_ (OOC: +3)
* _Swift_ (a mithril, speed, bastard sword +3). Extra attack at highest bonus, 1/round.
* _Ghost_ (small mithril, reflecting, shield of ghost touch +1) --can affect incorporeal creatures, reflect one spell per day exactly as spell turning. 

These were the few things we were able to salvage from the innards of that foul creature, Nightscale.  The buckler needs new straps.

In addition, the following also needs to go in the pot:

* four gems, pried from the throne of Yss-Fara

I may be interested in taking part of my portion as one or more of these objects, but I felt it best to put them in the pot so that there are no hard feelings like the last time we engaged in this activity.


----------



## Van Dyksun (May 7, 2002)

Saeita, care to post the inventory here?  We can get some appraisals done that way and determine how rich we actually are.


----------



## Tom Cashel (May 8, 2002)

[OOC: Why didn't we realize that when Bronn died he would take the message boards with him?!?  Good luck with that inventory...]


----------



## Van Dyksun (May 8, 2002)

OOC: I guess I'll have to convince Bronn to come back as the ghostly appraiser.  (You have +20 to your appraise skill!)


----------



## Tom Cashel (May 16, 2002)

*Inventory*

Consider this a placeholder.  (When _I'm_ playing Saeita won't be allowed to keep track of items any more. )


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (May 17, 2002)

OOC: Hey, just realized something that's not too important, but ... Tom may recall that Bronn was keeping two of his "found" spellbooks in Eveningstar (it was too much to carry).  These were the spellbooks we found when we killed the "fake" Corpsecoil.

The woman whose son we saved (and who dubbed us the "Company of the Coin") was holding them for him.. along with Melomir's journal (not sure who'd want that at this point). 

Tom, Monte... do with them as you will. 

(and in case you don't have it handy, here's what's in them... someone in the party should be able to get some coin for them somewhere):

"ESTREL'S NOTEBOOK"

Nystul's Magical Aura
Illusory Script
Lightning Bolt
Detect Magic
Ventriloquism


"THE SPELLTOME of QUISVAN SILVERLEAF"

Halt Undead
Fly
Keen Edge
Magic Missile
True Strike
Daylight
Blur
Levitate
Whispering Wind


----------



## Tom Cashel (May 17, 2002)

That's extremely cool.  I forgot about those.


----------



## Tom Cashel (May 29, 2002)

*Inventory*


25,000 sp
38,000 gp
350 pp

*Gems:* emerald (1,000 gp), 3 alexandrites (500 gp each), 2 brown-green garnets (100 gp each), 3 eye agates (10 gp each), 3 bloodstones (50 gp each), four rubies, pried from the throne of Yss-Fara (1,000 gp each)

*Art Objects:* A silver ewer and 5 silver mugs, all marked with the Darkfell rune (ewer 55 gp, mugs 30 gp each), a sapphire pendant on a gold chain (1,650 gp), ceremonial mithril vestments of Moradin (damaged, 610 gp), and a brass mug with jade inlays (350 gp) (returned to dwarves: a jeweled gold crown and a solid gold idol of Moradin).

“Amasaryl” (_throwing, defending longsword +2_)
potion of _glibness
mithril shield +1_
potion of _cure light wounds_
wand of _enlarge_ (3rd lvl, 40 ch., “Aruthen”)
scroll of _mirror image_ (at 3rd lvl)
wand of _burning hands_ (6th lvl, 10 ch., “Scorch”)
scroll of _stinking cloud, blindness/deafness,_ and _ray of enfeeblement_ (at 6th lvl)
_rod of metal and mineral detection_
potion of _neutralize poison_
_periapt of wisdom +4_
_ring of protection +3_

"Swift" (a _mithril, speed, bastard sword +3_). Extra attack at highest bonus, 1/round.

"Ghost" (small _mithril, reflecting, shield of ghost touch +1_) --can affect incorporeal creatures, reflect one spell per day exactly as spell turning.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 2, 2002)

...comments?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 3, 2002)

*Thanks, Tom*

Now, to do some calculations on value so that we can divy this up in a more equitable fashion.  Shares need to go to:

Bronn Spellforger
Velm
Saeita
Van
Cara

And maybe a donation to the local church in Roman's name?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 3, 2002)

*Velm:*

"I plan to establish a small keep on the site of the southeast gatehouse (to better guard the entrance to Aerunedar), as well as a College of Wizardry called the Spellforge.

"I'm sure Bronn wouldn't mind contributing his share to this goal.  Perhaps we could ask the clerics of Lathander to _commune_ with Roman's spirit, and ask if he would also contribute his share."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 4, 2002)

*Calculation*


Object                                    Value (in gp)
25,000 sp                                  2,500
38,000 gp                                38,000
350 pp                                       3,500
emerald                                     1,000
3 alexandrites                           1,500
2 brown-green garnets                200
3 eye agates                                 30
3 bloodstones                              150
4 rubies (Yss-Fara)                    4,000
silver ewer (darkfell rune)             55
5 silver mugs (darkfell rune)          150
sapphire pendant on gold chain       1,650
ceremonial vestments                    610
brass mug with jade inlays              350
"Amasaryl" (throwing, defending longsword +2)    32,315
potion of glibness                          500	
mithril shield +1                           2,020	
potion of cure light wounds             50	
"Aruthen" (wand of enlarge, 3rd lvl, 40 ch)      600	
scroll of mirror image (3rd lvl)        150	
"Scorch" (wand of burning hands, 6th lvl, 10 ch)      150	
scroll of stinking cloud (6th lvl)           200	
scroll of blindness/deafness (6th lvl)        200	
scroll of ray of enfeeblement (6th lvl)         50	
rod of metal and mineral detection        10,500	
potion of neutralize poison              750	
periapt of wisdom +4                  16,000	
ring of protection +3                    18,000	
"Swift" (mithril, speed, bastard sword +3)       99,335	
"Ghost" (small, mithril, reflecting, ghost touch shield +1)         82,150

TOTAL                                316,665

Each share: 52777.5


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 4, 2002)

*Shares*

Shares were divided equally (by 6).

I'm assuming, unless told otherwise, that Roman's, Velm's, and Bronn's shares will be used for the creation of the new building.

Van, Cara, and Saeita may now "bid" for the items, using their shares.

The problem here is, of course, that those last two items are worth more than any individual share.  Those will have to be sold I guess.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm...that gives Velm about 150,000 gp to work with.  Not too shabby!  I'll have to get out my new _Stronghold Builder's Guidebook_....

(Is Cara staying around as a PC?  Velm plans on inviting her to either join the dwarves in their continued exploration/conquest of Aerunedar, or become the first member of the Spellforge faculty...or both)


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 5, 2002)

*For those new characters*

Here's some shopping you can do for magical items.  Don't forget that you need to equip your character with normal adventuring equipment as well!


ARMOR and SHIELDS
  Select the type of armor you want from the Player's Handbook.  Then, if you want it to have a magical bonus, you can add the following for the appropriate cost.  (You can't have any +5 bonus armor or shields, sorry.)
   +1 bonus   =  +1,000gp
   +2 bonus   =  +4,000gp
   +3 bonus   =  +9,000gp
   +4 bonus   = +16,000gp

You can select some special abilities for your armor, but it will cost you in how much magical bonus you can take.  Let me know if you want more of a description of any of these specials:

COST OF +1 BONUS (i.e., a +3 glamered hide armor would cost 16,000gp in addition to the cost of the hide armor in the Player's Handbook)
    Fortification, light (25% chance to negate critical hits or sneak attacks)
    Glamered (armor can appear like normal clothing)
    Slick (+10 bonus to Escape Artist checks)
    Shadow (+10 bonus to Hide checks)
    Silent moves (+10 bonus to Move Silently checks)

COST OF +2 BONUS
    Spell resistance (13) 

COST OF +3 BONUS
    Ghost touch (armor protects against incorporal creatures)
    Invulnerability (grants damage reduction of 5/+1)
    Fortification, moderate (75% chance to negate critical hits or sneak attacks)
    Spell resistance (15)
    Element (you have to specify element) resistance (absorbs first 10 points of damage from element per round)


WEAPONS
   Similar to armor, select the weapon you want from the Player's Handbook, then add the following to the value for the appropriate magical bonus.  (You can't afford any +4 bonus weapons, sorry.)
   +1 bonus  =   +2,000gp
   +2 bonus  =   +8,000gp
   +3 bonus  =  +18,000gp

You can select some special abilities for your weapons, but it will cost you in how much magical bonus you can take.  Let me know if you want a description of any of these specials:

COST OF +1 BONUS
   Defending (may allocate weapon enhancement bonus to AC)
   Flaming (adds +1d6 points of flame damage per successful hit)
   Frost (adds +1d6 points of frost damange per successful hit)
   Shock (adds +1d6 points of electrical damage per successful hit)
   Ghost touch (can damage incorporal creatures normally)
   Keen (doubles critical threat range of weapon)
   Mighty cleaving (1 extra cleave attempt per round, if user has Cleave feat)
   Throwing (can be used as a thrown weapon at a range of 10ft)


I'll post a list of special items per class later.  I know I need to do Druid for Keith...the others of you need to let me know which classes you are interested in.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Glen ... this is great! Makes me want to be a fighter! 

But how 'bout something for us Wizards?  (Actually, not sure if I'm gonna make a Wizard.. )

Question for Tom: I was thinking... on the way out of Ootoogoola's room, Velm grabbed himself a spellbook (perhaps thinking about the creation of his "Spellforge").  Any idea what was in that?  Just curious... I didn't see it mentioned in the treature.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 5, 2002)

The perils of leaving Saeita or the DM to keep track of treasure... 

I'll see if I can't track that down.  There were a couple-few other items snatched up as well, I think.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes, I think Sieta grabbed the Ring of Three Wishes just before she was turned to stone. 

She just told me how she's using it:

Her first wish is to bring Bronn back to life. 

Her second wish is to make Bronn even more powerful.

Her third wish is make Bronn even more evil! (well, she wasted a wish, there)


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 5, 2002)

More stuff might enable someone to keep that wonderful sword, Speed, if the stuff is REALLY expensive.  

I'll have some specific stuff up for spellcasters later today or tomorrow, GhostBronn.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

*So, you want to be a spellcaster*

and need to go shopping.  Well, wait no more.  Here's some things to consider purchasing for that 19k gp burning a hole in that non-existent pocket in your robe.  (You others might be interested in some of these things as well.)

Bag of Tricks (summon up to ten animals per week)
  Gray bag = 900 gp
  Rust bag = 3,000 gp
  Tan bag = 6,300 gp

Belt of Giant Strength +4 (adds +4 to Strength score) = 16,000gp

Boots of Elvenkind (+10 to Move Silently checks) = 2,000gp

Boots, Winged (fly up to 2 hours per day) = 12,000gp

Bracers of Armor (adds bonus to AC)
  +1 = 1,000gp
  +2 = 4,000gp
  +3 = 9,000gp
  +4 = 16,000gp

Brooch of Shielding (absords 101 points of magic missle damage over lifespan) = 1,500gp

Circlet of Persuasion (+2 to Charisma) = 4,500gp

Cloak of Charisma (+2 to Charisma) = 4,000gp

Cloak of Elvenkind (+10 to Hide checks) = 2,000gp

Cloak of Resistance (adds bonus to all saving throws)
  +1 = 1,000gp
  +2 = 4,000gp
  +3 = 9,000gp
  +4 = 16,000gp

Deck of Illusion (34 cards that summon major image as the spell) = 9,200gp

Guantlets of Ogre Power (+2 to Strength) = 4,000gp

Gloves of Dexterity (adds bonus to Dexterity)
  +2 = 4,000gp
  +4 = 16,000gp

Gloves of Swimming and Climbing (+10 to Swim and Climb checks) = 6,000gp

Hand of the Mage (allows use of Mage Hand spell at will) = 1,000gp

Headband of Intellect (adds bonus to Intelligence)
  +2 = 4,000gp
  +4 = 16,000gp

Necklace of Fireballs (number of spheres = number of fireball spells)
   3 spheres = 1,650gp
   5 spheres = 2,700gp
   7 spheres = 4,350gp
   9 spheres = 5,400gp

Pearl of Power (allows caster to recall spell of that level once per day)
  1st = 1,000gp
  2nd = 4,000gp
  3rd = 9,000gp

Slippers of Spider Climbing (permanent Spider Climb spell) = 2,000gp

Vestments, Druid's (allow extra wild shape ability once per day) = 5,800 gp


RINGS
  Climbing (+10 bonus to Climb checks) = 2,000gp
  Jumping (+30 bonus to Jump checks) = 2,000gp
  Protection +1 (adds bonus to AC) = 2,000gp
  Swimming (+10 to Swim checks) = 2,300gp
  Counterspells (counters one particular spell that user knows) = 4,000gp
  Protection +2 (adds bonus to AC) = 8,000gp
  Animal Friendship (as the spell, up to 12HD worth of animals) = 9,500gp


WANDS  (all wands come with 25 charges; want a wand with less or more charges, ask me for the price)
  Detect magic = 200gp
  Light = 200gp
  Detect secret doors = 500gp
  Color spray = 500gp
  Burning hands = 500gp
  Charm person = 500gp
  Enlarge = 500gp
  Magic missile (1st level caster) = 500gp
  Summon monster I = 500gp
  Cure light wounds = 500gp
  Magic missile (3rd level caster) = 1,125gp
  Magic missile (5th level caster) = 2,000gp
  Levitate = 2,250gp
  Summon monster II = 2,250gp
  Silence = 2,250gp
  Knock = 2,250gp
  Daylight = 2,250gp
  Invisibility = 2,250gp
  Shatter = 2,250gp
  Bull's strength = 2,250gp
  Mirror image = 2,250gp
  Ghoul touch = 2,250gp
  Cure moderate wounds = 2,250gp
  Hold person = 2,250gp
  Melf's acid arrow = 2,250gp
  Web = 2,250gp
  Darkness = 2,250gp
  Magic missile (7th level caster) = 2,600gp
  Magic missile (9th level caster) = 3,300gp
  Cure serious wounds = 5,000gp
  Summon monster II = 6,000gp


You want scrolls or potions?  Simply list what you want (they range in price form 50gp to 1000gp each) and we'll make a deal.

Anything else?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

*Suggestions for Druid*

Keith, since you are playing a druid, I'd make the following suggestions as to what to take:

the most expensive bag of tricks (remember, you like animals)
hide armor
a favored weapon
Druid vestments

But, really, it's up to your conception of the character.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

From the Aerunedar stuff, Van would like to use his share to take these things--Saeita or Cara need to say if they would like to bid more than value on these.

"Amasaryl" (throwing, defending longsword +2) 32,315
potion of cure light wounds 50	
potion of neutralize poison 750	
ring of protection +3 18,000


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Suggestions for Druid*



			
				Van Dyksun said:
			
		

> *Keith, since you are playing a druid, I'd make the following suggestions as to what to take:
> 
> hide armor
> Druid vestments
> *




I'd check to see if armor and vestments can be worn together...

...good list, Van.  That'll keep us going.

There is one other little item I wanted to talk to you about... 

_Stone of Good Luck_ (Luckstone)

This stone is typically a bit of rough polished agate or some similar mineral. Its possessor gains a +1 luck bonus on saving throws, ability checks, and skill checks.

Caster Level: 5th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, divine favor; Market Price: 10,000 gp; Weight: -.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the Vestments and the Armor can be worn together, but I'll have to check later today.

And, yes, you can purchase a *Stone of Good Luck*, Tom.

Is anyone out there other than Tom?  Hallllooooo!  Let me hear some talk, or Tom and I will go take our marbles and play by ourselves.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 6, 2002)

Cool...I'm thinking that it might be a little expensive for the benefits gained, though.  And wouldn't it be a tad _disrespectful_ for a Tymora-worshipper to get his luck from a lousy rock?

I'm an auspician...I don't need no stinkin' rock!


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 6, 2002)

Great list of magic items!  Oh, the power!

One more thing, Glen .. will you be giving us access to feats from the Forgotten Realms and Magic of Faerun books?  It might be a good idea to list the ones we'd have access to.  Not exactly sure what's in there, but the ones that Tom gave us access to were pretty good!

So... Ring of Wishes is out, right?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

You can't *afford* a Ring of Wishes, even if I would let you have one. :0)

The trouble with shopping is having a budget.  Some of those things are really neat, but you have to evaluate what's the best combination for your character.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

*Feats*

I'll see what I can do about listing Forgotten Realms feats from the various sources so you have _even more_ choices.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 6, 2002)

*party composition*

Does anyone have a problem with non-slaves from morhorlund(sp)? Any helpful suggestions for a fighter/ranger/rogue?
Thanks for the invite Van.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

How about the Shadowdancer prestige class, Mike?  I'll post details on it tonight.  I'm not sure if you can hit the requirements for it by 7th level, but you might be able to.

I can tell you the only problem with multi-classing is envy of all those neat things the 7th level monk can do, even if you can do a little bit of everything.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 6, 2002)

*prestige classes*

van,
thanks for the email.  i know i have a lot of questions, so thank you for being patient.  if you arent making changes to th classes listed in the DM's guide or the campaign book then i should be ok, i will get your aproval if i choose to use one.

thanks


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 6, 2002)

Welcome aboard, Mahiro.  Would that be a non-slave or an _ex-_slave from Mulhorand?

Personally, I think it would be great to have a little ethnic diversity among the players...and you'd definitely have a chance to play up the differences between Mulhorandi culture and the "traditional medieval fantasy" culture of Cormyr, where the campaign is set (for the time being...).

Hmm...fighter/ranger/rogue.  I'd suggest being a Fighter 2/Rogue 4/Ranger 1, with Fighter as the primary class.  That way you'd get the best benefit of Fighter hit points, and you'd be pretty kick-ass with the Rogue abilities, plus most of the cool Ranger powers come at 1st level, so you'd be set with those.  All this is assuming you're going to focus on the Rogue aspect of your character.

Lessee...so far we have:
Druid
Monk
Cleric of Tymora/Auspician
Fighter
Fighter/Ranger/Rogue
Ranger/Rogue/Cleric

I see a niche forming for the PC Formerly Known As Bronn Spellforger.......


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 6, 2002)

*Also...*

We're having a regular old renaissance on this thread.  Amazing what an upcoming game session can do.

Now where's all our _other_ players???


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 6, 2002)

*background*

He's a non-slave but the third son so he has no inheritance and is little more than a slave.  When he was a child he went to study with the monks of Orisis-esque god and was raised by the monks, recieving a better education than he would have gotten as the third son of a poor merchant.  Due to this "enlightenment" he rejected his country's belief in slavery and set out to learn more of the world.  currently he is a merchant scout in cormyr, but my be unemployed soon.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

Sounding good, Mahiro.  I love people who begin with thinking about the history of their characters.

I'm not sure if Ellen was going to play a Fighter, a Barbarian, or something else.  Ellen??


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 6, 2002)

Ellen's not here, man.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 6, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, I gotta play the Wizard again, eh?

Well, this time, my character's not going to be such a nice guy!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 6, 2002)

*Character*

He could work as a rogue/ wizard come to think of it. might even work better.  Isnt there a prestige class that is a religious wizard in the service of his faith?  forgot the name of it, but it was in the Forgotten Realms book....  

.... and we need magical support.....


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, two wizards (or combo wizards) might not be bad, especially given the sheer number of spells and schools available.

Gonna have to check the books when I get home tonight.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 6, 2002)

Two Wizards would be fine.. especially since the character I made is more of an illusionist who disdains the use of fireballs, magic missles, and lightning bolts. 

I guess I'll abandon my other idea for a character... someone can take it:  A Half-Orc Barbarian 1/Druid 6. He flies into a rage every time he sees someone stepping on flowers.

Good suggestions by Mahiro (welcome to the group ... my name's Dave, by the way).   A level of Rogue might be fun. 

Matt -- what's up with disciples of Mystra (goddess of magic in FRCS)? Anything cool in that book of yours?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 6, 2002)

*Character Backgroud Story*

Mahiro Satsu was a character that i was thinking of adapting to forgotten realms, but i decided that this one is better.  His name is Aoth Spret from Mulhorand.  He is a rogue 3/wizard 3/ ranger 1 and will add Divine Seeker classes soon.

Aoth was orphaned at a young age and was raised in a small temple of Osiris in Skuld.  The Clerics soon started using him as a spy to infiltrate rival temples and learn their secrets.  Part of his upbringing included an education that must lower class citizens do not receive.  When he was old enough he began to scout for the army and learned that slavery was not a universal system.  Disgusted by the system he left Skuld in a boat bound for the heartlands.  His goal was to offer his scouting abilities in either Cormyr, but he soon ran low on funds and took a job with a merchant caravan in Sembia.  His runs took him from Dearlun to Ordulan.  One day, his employer took a special commission to Eveningstar, delivering some spices and books to Lady Winter.  The caravan was attacked and his employer killed a few miles outside the city.

Aoth is a pious man and prays four times a day; dawn, noon, dusk, and before he sleeps, to Osiris.  He still carries and occasionally uses the sickle that his benefactors in the temple gave to him for his service.  They are still on good terms and Aoth occasionally writes to his favorite cleric, Hahpet.  Hahpet keeps trying to get Aoth to return home and take up a job with the church, so it is possible that if things get too rough he may return home.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 7, 2002)

*Spells*

Van,

How many spells should Aoth know as a 3rd level wizard?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Character Backgroud Story*



			
				Mahiro Satsu said:
			
		

> *One day, his employer took a special commission to Eveningstar, delivering some spices and books to Lady Winter.  The caravan was attacked and his employer killed a few miles outside the city.
> *




That's just perfect...it really brings into focus the fact that the northlands of Cormyr are still an incredibly chaotic and  destabilized area following the Ghazneth War of last year.  The Devil Dragon, Nalavarathanatoryl, caused massive amounts of damage with the help of her goblin army, and the Forest Kingdom has yet to recover.  Of course, the Company of the Coin could have done something about that, but they chose to be Champions of Selune and run off to some lost underground city (where most citizens of Eveningstar believed they found death, or worse, until their eventual and triumphant return). 

The fact remains that the north of Cormyr, despite Myrmeen Lhal's attempts to rebuild the city of Arabel, is sliding steadily downward into a state of anarchy.  The recent seizure of power in Eveningstar by the military hasn't helped...if anything, the citizens are less confident than ever before...and now there are murderous wild elves stalking the land as well...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 7, 2002)

*Background story*

Sometimes i get things right


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 7, 2002)

Not everyone is convinced about the rumor about those wild elves, but no one has come through Hullack Forest recently to check.  The people are on edge, partly due to the revelations by the Champions of Selune as to the exact nature of their former ruler, Lady Tessaril Winter, and due to continuing raids by goblins and kobolds (more successfully prevented by the Purple Dragons since the change of leadership).

Only Cara of the Champions actually spent the Winter in Eveningstar--Velm took Saeita with him to Thunderstone to be revived, since no one around Eveningstar would undertake the task, Van took a trip to inform the Selune clerics of Daziel's semi-successful mission, and the others...well, rest their souls.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 7, 2002)

*Character Advise*

Who should Aoth take as his chosen enemy?  I was thinking that agents of the church of mask would be appropriate due to his work as an Osirian agent, but may not be very handy in the campaign.  any thoughts would be helpful...

What is the nature of Lady Winter? I must not be informed...


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 7, 2002)

Filthy elves! Ya can't trust 'em 

Mahiro asks a good question... how to determine spells for a Wizard. 

The way Tom and I worked it is this:

A Wizard gets to choose his two spells per level as normally. Then you roll to see how many spells of each level you get .. then these spells are rolled randomly. (I just rolled a percentile dice, ignoring the high rolls, and counted the spells as their listed in the PH). 

Tom and I decided that for a 6th level wizard, he hould get 3d6+3 first level spells, 2d6+2 second level spells, and 1d6+1 third level spells... but this might be changed. 

I would say its fair for a 3rd level Wizard to get: 2d6+3 first level spells and then 1d6+2 second level spells. 

For a 7th level Wizard, I would use the same as the 6th level, but add a 1d4+1 for fourth level. 

What do you think, Glen?  Care to make a ruling?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 7, 2002)

Let me think about the spells thing.  I might need to steer you towards certain ones.  I'll get back to you on this sometime this weekend.

Mahiro, you'll want to catch up, if you haven't already, on the campaign by reading http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=241&perpage=20&pagenumber=1


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 11, 2002)

What's the word, fearless DM?

Quick question: Hey, will you allow the Greater Spell Focus feat from FRCS?  Bronn loved that feat *sniff*.

By the way, we've never had a barbarian in our campaign (except for Tom's Bugbearian). Anyone want to make one?  Raging rocks!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 11, 2002)

*Barbarian*

Bronn,
Maybe you should add a level of barbarian to your dwarf...

For the slight cost of -10% exp you could have a raging, weapon using mage!!  Fast movement would work well for a dwarf bringing him up to human speed, plus he could use all non-exotic weapons.  Just think of the possibilities... Battle Axes... Long Bows...  

Plus, I imagine that Bronn would be a little upset about being cast out of his clan so he'd be a little mad.  (Raging mad??)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 11, 2002)

Oooh, sore subject. 

Bronn is actually deceased--consumed and mostly digested by the dragon Nightscale in Aerunedar.  In the process, though, Bronn wounded the dragon with a full-strength _fireball_, probably cutting the lifespan of the beast by one round and thus saving the life of someone else in the group (most likely his cousin Velm).

By the way...I'd say all Feats for which your character qualifies (from FRCS and elsewhere) should be allowed.  I was hesitant to load you guys down with info and choices when we were just starting out (and trying to learn 3e), but now they should be fair game.  Monte?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 11, 2002)

*Oops*

Thanks for the reminder Tom, I haven't read that far in the campaign story yet, but now that you mention it I thought Bronn's "Location: Dead" thing was kinda fishy.  ANyway, I  thought that the character Bronn was going to play this time was like a rehashing of the original, Bronn Mk 2, or something.  Sorry to open up some old wounds, Friend Bronn.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 11, 2002)

*Monte says yes*

Yes, all those feats are available.

I'm still thinking about the spells thing.  I'll talk with Tom about this at lunch today and see if we can work something out that's equitable.  I'm not a big fan of too much random stuff when creating characters, so that's why I'm hesitating a bit here--I'd much rather give you definate choices.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 11, 2002)

*Spells*

Take your time there Van.  I thought thats why you wanted to get back to us about it, and i agree.  I thought about Aoth being an evoker.  With Bronn saying that his character is only interested in the illusionary spells and evoker or conjurer might be a good addition.  And it works for my character.  If Aoth sneak attacks with a spell does he get his +2d6 damage?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Spells*



			
				Mahiro Satsu said:
			
		

> * If Aoth sneak attacks with a spell does he get his +2d6 damage? *




_Coup d'm_: No way! 

Bronn Mk 2.  That's freakin' funny!  It could be a murderous clone, or perhaps a zombie mage.  Whaddya think, Bronn?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 11, 2002)

*Spell Sneak Attacks*

Interesting question.  The quick answer is Tom's "no."

The thinking answer is: Only if the spell allowed you to clearly target a body part.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 12, 2002)

*Spells for Aoth*

Okay, here's my final on this.

for Aoth, as a 3rd level Wizard,

ALL 0-level spells are known

1st Level spells = Choose 7+intelligence bonus, then add (at random) 2d6+intelligence bonus 

2nd Level spells = Choose 2+intelligence bonus, then add (at random) 1d6+intelligence bonus

Dave, you made any headway as to what character you plan to play?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 12, 2002)

*Spells!!!*

Van,
Sounds good boss.  Do you want me to send my final list to you later for verification?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 12, 2002)

*Always willing to admit I'm wrong*

Apparently, the rules as written allow sneak attacks with spells, but the attack is limited by sneak attack rules, and must do damage.

look at it here:
http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14926

Van, I suspect that you and your "thinking answers" will get you in trouble with higher level PCs running around (since the Rogue will be able to get Sneak Touch Attacks...insane),  but I'll defer to your ruling on this.  

I won't fear high level PCs when I'm DMing again...'cause I got some _plans_...mwhahahahahaha....


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 12, 2002)

*Sneak Attacks*

Thanks for the leg work Tom, it is much appreciated.  Interesting discussion.  I really like this web community.  Geeks UNITE.

Oh, and you're scaring me with your hintings of evil plans...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 12, 2002)

'Tis pretty cool around here, in a geeky way.  We like it.

Now I'm thinking maybe I should take a few levels of Rogue...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 12, 2002)

Yep, I would like to see EVERYBODY's character sheet, including what items and spells they selected.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 12, 2002)

Mike -- No offense taken!  Bronn lived a hero and died a hero. Can't ask for more than that.

As for bringing him back .... I'll leave that for Tom to do with as he wishes.  But it's one of the reasons that Bronn asked to be buried in the dwarven stronghold of Thunderstone ... tough to get his remains back with a bunch of angry, drunken dwarves around!

Glen -- Your method of choosing spells is good... can you give me the details for a 7th level Wizard who's choosing spells?  And of course, there's a rules-related question. when you say "Intelligence Bonus".. does that include any bonus from the Headband of Intellect that I'm sure to purchase? 

As for me, count me in for a 7th level human illusionist.. but I reserve the right to change my mind based on what the party may need.  For example, the party may really need a chaotic-evil Ogre Mage!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 12, 2002)

Dave, use only the normal intelligence bonus...no adders.

7th level Wizard

Knows ALL 0 Level spells

1st Level = Choose 15+int bonus then add 4d6+int bonus at random (likely the full list...hehe)

2nd Level = Choose 10+int bonus then add 3d6+int bonus at random

3rd Level = Choose 6+int bonus then add 2d6+int bonus at random

4th Level = Choose 2+int bonus then add 1d6+int bonus at random


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 12, 2002)

...and be sure to check the rules for Spellbooks and how many spells will fit into a single 100-page book.  Once you've chosen your 217 spells, you should decide which ones are in your travelling book, and which ones are stored at your residence waiting for Zhentarim thieves to liberate them.  Or else you could just carry all four of your spellbooks and apply the Encumbrance rules to your feeble wizard...

Love,
Tom
(Magnificent Bastard DM)

p.s. You should only add the INT bonus once for each level instead of twice, don't you think, Van?

p.p.s. Your above calculations give a 7th level Wizard anywhere from 75 to 125 spells (assuming 18 Int), not counting 0-level.  That's too much, IMO.

p.p.p.s. Sorry to do this to you, Mahiro, but the spells for a 3rd level Wizard are also too high.  A Wizard should have to be at least 10th level before knowing all 0-level spells.  How about if we lessen the amount the automatic spells considerably, and then come up with ways to spend some of the 19,000 gp on extra spells?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 12, 2002)

*MEANIE!!!!*

Hey! I thought Glen was at the helm this time around...(j/k) 

The rules are 0 level spells = one page, and for the rest it is level * 2 pages... so 2nd level is four pages, and third level is 6 pages... thats a lot of spell books.....


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 12, 2002)

*Oh yeah*

and in the wizard description it says wizards begin with all 0 level spells...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 12, 2002)

Well, if that's the rule then it definitely overrules _me_...all 0-level spells it is.

But as for Glen being at the helm...I'm the one who has to deal with all his rulings once he goes back to being a player! 

I'm not so mean...I'm just a Magnificent Bastard.

Let's calculate for a 7th level Wizard, based on the mean:

0-level spells--16 of them, 16 pp.
1st level spells--35 of them, 70 pp.
2nd level spells--27 of them, 98 pp.
3rd level spells--20 of them, 80 pp.
4th level spells--13 of them, 78 pp.

=344 pages.  Three and a half spell books.  I believe that's 60 lbs., which is more than enough to load down the average Wizard...

EDIT: A spellbook weighs only 3 lb.  So four of them isn't really going to be much of a burden to carry.  Ah, well.  I still think we should only add the INT bonus once to each level, and maybe reduce the amount just a _tiny little bit_...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 12, 2002)

*Hrmph!*

Well, okay, Tom, since you began this campaign, I'll agree with you about only assigning the int bonus once.

So, you two can assign the int bonus on choosing spells, but not on the at-random spells.

That takes away, likely 3-4 spells per spell level, equaling:

For a 7th level Wizard (on the mean)

All 16 0-Level spells
31 1st-Level spells
23 2nd-Level spells
16 3rd-Level spells
9 4th-Level spells

That's still a hell of a lot of spells, agreed, but there's a hell of a bunch to choose/get a random between the PHB, the MoF, and the BoEM.

And, of course, these are just the spells you get to have in your books.  There's a hell of a limitation per day on how many you can cast.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 12, 2002)

*::sniffle:: no MoF ::sniffle::*

Guys... i dont know the "Magic of Faerun." Could any of you let me know of any good damage spells from it, or maybe something to help with thievery?  Anything from the Evocation school?

Aoth
the Spastic Wizardling


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 12, 2002)

Aoth/Mahiro/Cancerlad: You _need_ to get Shatterfloor.  It rocks the house...literally.  Take down that rented barn of yours in a heartbeat.  There are other good spells that Van will make available to you.

Van: Since you used the word "hell" in your post three times, the Magnificent Bastard DM now agrees with you.   It _is_ a lot of spells, but not out of hand (on the mean)...and it is good for our wizards to have a wide range of incantations from which to choose their daily dose.

My character, being a cleric, gets _all_ the spells, after all...

EDIT: And don't forget the _Chains of Vengeance_, from the Book of Eldritch Might...


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 13, 2002)

Remind me to let you borrow my copy of Books of Eldrich Might!

But if you want to see what Chains of Vengeance can do:

Chains of Vengence
Evocation (Fire)
Level Sor/Wiz 4
Components VS
CT: 1a
Range: Med
Target: One Creature
Duration: 1 rd/lvl
ST: Ref Neg
SR: Y

Chains of fire wrap around the target, rendering her helpless and dealing 2d6 pts of fire damage each round. The subject may attempt to break free requiring a strength check (DC 25) or an Escape Artists Check (DC 30). These attempts, however, automatically inflict an additional 2d6 pts of fire damage upon the subject. Others may attempt to help (see cooperation rule in the PHB, p. 62) but they suffer 1d6 pts of fire damage if they try.


Here's another cool one:

Greater Mark of Earth
Evocation
Level Drd 5, Sor/Wiz 4
Comp: VS
CT: 1 full round
R: Touch
T: One creature
Dur: 1 hr/level or until discharged
ST: Will Neg (harmless)
SR: Y

The energy of this spell creates a brown, block-shaped mark on the face, hand, or other prominent feature of any creature, living or undead. Those bearing this mark are granted a DR of 10/+1 for the spell's duration or until the subject uses the greater mass of rock ability: the ability to conjure and throw a 40-foot cone of earth and rock that is blasted from the caster's hand that inflicts 6d6 points of damage (reflex 1/2).  Using this ability immediately dismisses the greater mark of earth.


Not to harp on this spell thing all day, but I don't think intelligence bonus should be a factor in spell selection. Instead, I'd replace it with your level. After all, your int bonus doesn't determine how many spellbooks you capture.. but your level does.   IMHO

Dave


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 13, 2002)

The "captured" spellbooks are reflected in the random rolls, which is why I agreed with Tom that the intelligence bonus shouldn't count for those.

The intelligence bonus on the ones you get to select is just natural for leveling, I think.  I might should check the PhB on that, though.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 13, 2002)

*Fun thing for Fighters, etc*

Van or Tom or Both,

I found a fun skill for fighters, etc. on a web page devoted to the Wheel of Time RPG.  While it has the WoT flavor to it, I feel that it could add a new aspect to the warriors in our campaign.  The gist of the skill, knowledge: swordforms,  is that every time a rank is taken the character gets a little 'mini feat' for a combat round if he make a successful skill check.

Here is an example of a form:
Boar Rushes Downhill - Full Round Action. Make a charge attack and double your Strength Bonus for Damage.

other examples and a complete write up of the skill can be found at : http://home.mmcable.com/mabinogin/swordforms2.htm

Ps - Bronn, spell levels too high!!  Got anything 1st or second level?


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike -- Oh yeah, there's lots of 2nd level evocation spells... I'll loan you the book.

Glen -- Int bonus plays no role in spell selection.  You get TWO spells automatically for leveling. No more, no less.  If you're a specialist, one of those spells must be in your specialized school.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 13, 2002)

*SHHHHHH*

Bronn,

You're going to ruin it for everyone!!  Stop it.

--Aoth
the silent killing machine


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, let's just say then that the more intelligent you are, the better luck you had at finding really great spellbooks in your earlier adventures.   

Don't know about the WoT feat idea--sounds like it might be a bit overbalance, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 13, 2002)

So if I have a high Wisdom score, can I have extra money to buy magic items...?  Since I was luckier in finding good ones?

What do I get for my high Charisma score?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 13, 2002)

*Where is everyone?*

I have met Bronn, Velm, Vam and Tom. I know there are more of you guys and gals, but where are they?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 13, 2002)

Heh, heh, heh.  We've been wondering that same thing for months and months and months...........

Actually, I think they're not quite as keen on message boards as we _cool_ players are!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 14, 2002)

So...has anyone actually _finished_ their character yet?  Mine has stats, and the top part of the sheet (race, class, eyes, hair, etc.) is filled out, but the rest is blank.

Granted, I've decided what Domains to take, and I have a general idea of where my skill set is going...but I've not had the motivation to finish it.  Probably in the next few weeks, I guess...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

*the creation update*

Got everything but what spells I know. Can’t do spells until people give me some good ones that aren't in the PHB of FRCS.

::from ad in the Eveningstar Daily Classifieds::
Wanted: Low level Evocation and / or combat spells.  Will be grateful.  All interested parties enquire at Old Johan's ramshackle tool shed.

I might revise my equipment.  Do you guys recommend buying lots of little useful items or a few expensive but powerful ones?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 14, 2002)

Glad you haven't done spells...we're still working on how many starting Wizards should get.

As for equipment (magical equipment?) I'd take one moderately powerful item and a bunch of lesser, useful items.  You never know what might happen.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

*Magical Jewelry and Bangles*

What would you consider a moderately powerful item?  For example the Quiver of Ehlonna hold lots of combat related things and has no weight, so it could be very powerful.  A +2 bow?  If you were a 3rog/3evo/1rgr then what large item would you purchase?  Need a little help here, used to just finding things…


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 14, 2002)

Depends whether you're min/maxing or trying to pick things that "fit" your character...

Things that fit your character are better.  And Van, who's standing next to me making snide comments, remarks: "Don't min/max."


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm not trying to min/max, but i feel like a kid in a candy store with a 20 in his pocket.  Too much cool stuff.  I want Aoth to contribute but i dont want to be a "power gamer."  its a hard line to walk.

Ps  I didnt know you two worked together...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 14, 2002)

*The FINAL word on starting spells*

Okay, here's what I've come up with and I've gotten Tom's buy-in (as original DM and most MB) on this.

3rd Level Wizard

0 Level spells -- ALL of them
1 Level spells -- 4 chosen + 2d6 at random
2 Level spells -- 2 chosen + 2d4 at random
3 Level spells -- 1d2 at random

7th Level Wizard

0 Level spells -- ALL of them
1 Level spells -- 4 chosen + 2d10 at random
2 Level spells -- 4 chosen + 2d8 at random
3 Level spells -- 4 chosen + 2d6 at random
4 Level spells -- 2 chosen + 2d4 at random
5 Level spells -- 1d2 at random

Yes, you can have higher level spells in your spellbook than you can use.  Lucky you when you level and already have a couple of things in addition to the ones you get to choose when you level.

In addition, you can purchase scrolls and write them to your spellbook.  Here's the list of scrolls and values that you can use some of your 19,000gp for, if you choose to do so:

http://www.opengamingfoundation.org/srd/srdmagicitemsscrolls.html


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 14, 2002)

*We don't work together*

...but we do work at the same place.  

(That's not true--we actually do work together some...)


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 14, 2002)

As to what to buy, I'm a strong believer in a good defense.  Obviously, Aoth isn't going to be frontline, but you still need to be somewhat prepared.  Go with something that maxes Dex so that you get the Dex bonus to your AC plus it will add to your ranged attacks.

When purchasing, I have a tendancy to try and min/max, so if you can ween yourself from that and think in story terms, all the better.


Who's going to call Keith and bug him about creating his Druid?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds good Van, Tom.  Still need some suggestions about some destructive spells. 

Here is an opinion question:  does the party need a good thief or another wizard more urgently.  I feel that i might have marginalized Aoth's capabilities by being so diverse.

It seems the more time i spend working on him the less satisfied i become...


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 14, 2002)

Mike -- We need BOTH a good thief and a good Wizard.  Van's our only thief... and no offense to the leader of the party, but he's a pretty lousy thief. (I have NEVER seen someone roll so poorly at opening locks!)  Sorry, buddy!

And while I'm making a Wizard... my character finds fireballs "distasteful."   He'd much rather try to frighten the opposing side into thinking a dragon's attacking than to fireball the lot of them... that's got no flair to it! 

So another Wizard might come in handy.

Glen -- Let me just say that your final rules for spells seem fair. I would only ask one boon ... can we reroll a 1? .. at least on 3rd or lower levels... 

I also dig your idea that we can purchase spells we don't get as scrolls and scribe them.  Damn fine idea!!!

And I'm with the rest of you... don't min/max. I min/maxed with Bronn and he still died!  But that doesn't mean you can't kick a little ass every now and then.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 14, 2002)

Stacie is a loser.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

*Angry Bronn*



			
				Bronn Spellforger said:
			
		

> *Stacie is a loser. *




Huh?

PS.  Three levels as thief isn't making that great of a thief, but in two levels I will have access to fireball, ect.  Maybe then I can go back to gaining Rogue levels.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 14, 2002)

Stacie = Saeita Nevi = the only character other than Van who was supposed to continue to the next game = the person who just let us know that she won't be able to join us for D&D this summer =


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Ah, I think Bronn's spirit has heard the news...*

...that none of the clerics and healers of Thunderstone were able to restore Saeita Nevi to her natural state (although they _should_ have been able to...).  She remains a stone statue, and she will be placed within the halls of the Spellforge when it is built.  Ironic, that Saeita would end up her own memorial.

p.s. Go for the wizard!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 14, 2002)

I will cross that bridge when I come to it, but your advice is duely noted.

And I agree that she is no fun, but a loser is kind strong don't ya think. And plus, you have me!


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 14, 2002)

I dunno, Mike... Stacie is going to be a tough role-player to replace. Her brilliant method of staying quiet all the time ... well, I don't know how you're gonna top that. 

And Matt -- you magnificent bastard.  Brilliant move keeping Sieta a statue. Just perfect. 

Mike -- Sounds like the class you should take is Assassin.   In 3E, they get access to some nifty spells. The problem, of course, is that you're required to be evil.  But perhaps our DMs can find a way around that.

I find it hard to believe that there's not a prestige class out there that combines thievery and magic.  DMs????


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 15, 2002)

*Spells Known*

Here's the List

All 0 Level

1st level:
Magic Missile, Change self, burning hands, identify, colorspray, comprehend languages, magic weapon, jump, obscuring mist, erase, true strike, chill touch, tenser's floating disk (purchased), Unseen servant (purchased)

2nd:
Flaming sphere, melf's acid arrow, endurance, blur, daylight, pyrotechnics, rope trick, darkvision (purchased), web (purchased)

3rd:
Monster Summoning 3, Clairvoyance, fireball (purchased)

and here are the magic items i got:
Gloves of Dex +2, bracers of armor +2, Boots of elvenkind, cloak of elvenkind, Quiver of Ehlonna, Ring of Feather Fall,  and wands of light, and colorspray.

Welcoming any comments/suggestions


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 16, 2002)

Bronn...he _spent money_ on Tenser's Floating Disk...that'll learn ya.

looks all good to me.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 16, 2002)

*Tenser's Floating Disk*

What Bronn doesn't believe in its infinite virtues?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 16, 2002)

Mike--Bronn has strong opinions about spells.  And specific ones like _Tenser's Floating Disk_ and, say, _Gust of wind_ elicit the strongest opinions of all. 

I happen to believe that there's no such thing as a useless spell...just that some have more uses than others.

It's looking like you and Bronn won't play D&D together until August...he'll be missing the June 29 game and you'll miss the July 13 game, right?  That's too bad.

My character is finished...all he needs is a name.  (And a better AC...sheesh.)  Van, I'll have to talk to you about an item I chose from the _Magic of Faerun_ book...more interesting than powerful, and lets me be a traveller of the countryside around Arabel even though my character is too weak to wear armor and carry a bulky bedroll.  Breastplate...30 lbs.???  D'oh!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 17, 2002)

Bronn Spellforger said:
			
		

> *I dunno, Mike... Stacie is going to be a tough role-player to replace. Her brilliant method of staying quiet all the time ... well, I don't know how you're gonna top that.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that there's not a prestige class out there that combines thievery and magic.  DMs???? *




You're ruthless, Dave. 

I think Glen suggested the Shadowdancer at some point...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 17, 2002)

There are many prestige classes for thievery or wizardry but only one for both, the shadow dancer.  However, none of these I feel are in character and allows for Aoth to progress in a fashion that would  be beneficial.  'Tis a quandry. 
Maybe there is something better in the new wizrds handbook, there was nothing in the Bards/Rogues one.  

Everyone beware!! Glen has just purchased a book on writing comic books, maybe he did it for his class, but nonetheless soon we will all be faced with glen asking for opinions on his artwork.  I shall have to run and hide.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 17, 2002)

*The new lil' guy*

Just so everyone knows:

Bronn is likely to be absent from the boards for a little while.  His son was born yesterday!  Poor guy...he's a father now, but he'll never get presents for Father's Day because he'll be buying presents for his kid's birthday... 

Congratulations, Dave!!!  Looking forward to your triumphant return on July 13.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 17, 2002)

And here when I read the New Li'l guy, you were gonna tell us about a new player.  Well, S.P. Borak may be a player...in twelve years!

Congrats, Dave & Jill!

So, when are people gonna start sending me info sheets on their characters?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 17, 2002)

*YEAH*

Congrats Dave and Jill.  Blessed be the occasion!!!

Van:  Will send as soon as I get home from work.

Borak (sp.):  Look forward to seeing you in 12 years!!!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 17, 2002)

Van, you can see The Nameless Cleric this afternoon, and you know it's true.


----------



## Caramip Murnig (Jun 17, 2002)

*Cool!!!!*

Congrats, Dave!

And yes, someday, you WILL get to sleep through the night again--I have it on good authority.

Does the new Borak have other names?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 18, 2002)

Samuel Parker, nickname Overlord or Battleaxe


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 18, 2002)

I've received characters from Mike and Tom; I've talked with Cara (and she works just a few cubicles over, so it's not like she can escape me); but, has anyone heard from Keith?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 18, 2002)

*Regarding the Inquiries Why Aoth Carries Two Bows*

Aoth was a mounted scout for a merchant caravan, and as he is mounted almost all day he requires the use of a bow.  Shortbows are the only bows that can be used from horseback.  Longbows have more punch, however, so he carries one of those as well.  This extra punch comes in handy when he is on the ground.  Mobility from atop his horse, power when grounded.

Which reminds me, Van, I forgot to give him the ride skill.  Can I tweak his skills a little before the game?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 18, 2002)

*Thanks*

Ah, good explanation.

Yes, you may tweak skills.  Do let me know what changes you make.  I'm trying to create little cheat sheets for myself based on your characters, so I don't have to give anything away if I have to roll something against your skills/AC.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 18, 2002)

Sneaky DM.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 18, 2002)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Sneaky DM. *




I prefer a sneaky DM to a bumbling one.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 18, 2002)

Lucky you didn't have to play during my reign of terror...

(just kidding, I think!)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 19, 2002)

Almost *ONE WEEK* until D&D...so excited...so very excited...


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 19, 2002)

Its so nice to be involved with a group that has some people who are just as excited as I am.  
My Wheel of Time group is dysfunctional.  They get all psyched up about getting ready to play but they refuse to do anything that might be helpful to me, such as using these message boards.  check out "in the footprints of giants" under in character for my group's thread.  its pathetic.  This thread rocks!!!
Do any of you DM have any ideas on how to get my players to participate online?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 19, 2002)

That's a tough one...those who like message boards will show up, and those who don't...don't.  I've even offered free x.p. to players for participating in these threads, but it's the same thing: the regulars return, the absent remain so.

Hey...if you think it's good now, wait till we're between game sessions!  Instead of having a bunch of chatter about getting ready to game (which is okay in its own right) we'll be limited to In Character conversation about whatever situation we find ourselves embroiled in.  Glen's "Stones in the Road" is promising to be an epic journey.

It looks like the group will be:

Aoth (Rog/Wiz/Rgr)
The Nameless Cleric (Clr/Aus)
The Nameless Druid (Drd)
Barbarian (?)
Van Dyksun (Rgr/Rog/Clr)
Illusionist (but not till the 13th of July)

Not bad...5 PCs and an NPC.  Between all of us, we've got the classes covered.  I've been reading up on all the Buff spells to which I have access, so that I can be a fighting presence if I need to...plus I'll be able to turn our Barbarian into a whirling screaming machine of death.  You hear that, Van??  DEATH!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 19, 2002)

*Gaming Blues*

I tried to explain to them that i was sick of being the one playing telephone tag with everyone the week before we played and that if they wanted to play then they had to check the thread.  I dont know if they're checking it and not reponding or what.  they bother me.

Any of you guys want to play Wheel of Time with me.... ::sniffle:::

ps.  for all the nameless characters will i have to refer to them as "yo, nameless guy (or gal)"

pps.  I found a really great book for "flavoring" Aoth.  It is called "Awakening Osiris" and it is a poetic translation of the book of the dead.  Basically it reads like I would imagine the ancient Egyptians would read the Book of the Dead.  Is pretty.  That is where the snippet in my signature came from.  Makes me happy.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 19, 2002)

The time for naming is coming due.  It was okay for Saeita to be known as "The Silent One," but no Nameless characters.  The Big Bad DM has spoken.

Damn, I have to get my stones in gear.  So much wilderness, so little time.

Aoth and Van are in Eveningstar (Van has returned from his pilgrimage, somewhat worse for the trip).  The Nameless Cleric is in Arabel.  Where the hell is everyone else?

Sorry, Mike, but no playing Wheel of Time for me--I'm reserving that for *Neverwinter Nights* (my copy is on order--whoo hoo!).


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 19, 2002)

Our putative Barbarian will probably end up a 

Fire genasi Fighter/Sorceror!  Cool!

...er, I mean, hot...?   Anyhow, it's a neat idea.

Okay, my character's name is...

*Kaemris Tencoin*.

(for those of you who were paying way too much attention to _Aerunedar_...you'll notice that an Ulodrin Tencoin was among the vanished members of the ill-fated Band of Twilight.  Well, that cleric of Tymora was my character's uncle.)


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 19, 2002)

Tom,

So whats the campaign world you guys (Van in on it too?) are making like?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 19, 2002)

We could tell you, then we'd have to kill you.  Actually, we need to wait until after we get it rejected from WoTC, just to make sure no one swipes any of our great ideas.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

You're welcome to take a look at the proposal on the 29th.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, yah, we could let you look at it then.  Just didn't want to post anything here.  There are spies, I tell you!, spies everywhere.

Yes, the *DC Guide to Writing Comics* is a possible use for my class (I get to teach LIT-101 again this fall, rather than having to wait until spring).  Not that I wouldn't mind writing a comic or two....


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

Cool! Can't wait to hear about it!!!

oh, Van.  Great Class... great class.  And i know a few artists who might help with your comic ideas.

::Searching desk for numbers::


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

Just got an e-mail from Keith (aka Sinister Realist)...he's working on that Druid and he's ready to party.

Or, well, join the party that is.

Hey, Sin Real...can you bring bagels on the 29th?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

Need me to bring anything?  Harris Teeter has gallon jugs of Arizona Iced Tea...


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 20, 2002)

*Bringing stuff*

It matters how much we're drinking this campaign.  Since you're not DMing, Tom, will you be drinking more?   

Pair me up with some artists, Mahiro...that would be dangerous.  I might actually spend some time trying to get something done.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

What, you mean get all silly like you used to do?   Nah, I don't imagine I'll be drinking any more than usual, assuming the story is nice and exciting (i.e. lots of role-play or lots of combat goodness at any given moment)...but I'll be sure to have some beer on hand.  And snacks.  And we can order pizza from Victor's for dinner.  Alternately, there is Noodle King if Chinese is the preferred meal of our new (as yet unnamed) party.

How about, the Fellowship of the Large Stones?


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 20, 2002)

Maybe just "The Stoned" would be better.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

Thats strange.  I was just thinking that a good name for Keith's unnamed Druid should be *Stone*cipher.

Ps. Van- not I


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

Van Dyksun said:
			
		

> *Maybe just "The Stoned" would be better. *




You could be right.

Other than that...I'm just confused.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

*Un Question sil'vous plait?*



			
				Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> *Instead of having a bunch of chatter about getting ready to game (which is okay in its own right) we'll be limited to In Character conversation about whatever situation we find ourselves embroiled in.  Glen's "Stones in the Road" is promising to be an epic journey.
> *




Will we keep using this thread for meaningless psycho-babble like:



> Van Dyksun Maybe just "The Stoned" would be better.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

Meaning is overrated.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 20, 2002)

*Psychobabble*

I got your psychobabble.

Nothing really doing here until we get this started.  We tried to actually "play" on the forums, but with half of the group not participating....


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

....it didn't work out so well.

And then I started finishing Van's sentences.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey, do i need to buy one of those little metal figurines?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

*You mean action figures?*



Nah...I've got somewhere in the neighborhood of 500 of those things.  I'm sure you can find one that approximates your character closely enough.  And I'm adding to the collection constantly, so if I see one that better approximates your character, I'll pick it up.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

You're a good man Charlie Cashel.  He looks more rangerish than anything.  Thanks.

Ps.  what are your opinions on psionics?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

*Hey!*

Hey, you!

Yes, YOU!

Stop LURKING and POST!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 20, 2002)

who?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 20, 2002)

Caramip!  Caramip Murnig!

She's right over..._there!_


----------



## Caramip Murnig (Jun 20, 2002)

*What? me lurk?*

I gotta change IDs soon. Of course, first I have to decide on my new character's name, which means I have to settle on a place of origin.

These things get complicated.

Yes, it's true, I lurk. Have for years. I was sysop of a Red Ryder Host (Macintosh) bulletin board system for seven years and have never entirely recovered from the experience.    

Hey, Monte, given that there's not a chance in the world you'll get the character sheets before the weekend... when do you really *need* them?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Welcome, Ellen!  I knew I could goad you into posting! 

If I had to guess, I'd say Monte _needs_ the sheet by next Friday the 28th...since we play the next day.  But he'd like it anytime before then.  Because he's planning ways to kill us all!

Lessee if we can get his attention...

*Hey, MONTE!!!*

When do you need the sheet, man?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Gosh Tom, you must be more bored at work than me....

They shipped my Neverwinter Nights yesterday!!!  So very excited!! No one will see me for weeks....


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 21, 2002)

*Character Sheets*

I'd love to get them on Thursday, actually, because I never get any work done on Friday nights and Saturday morning will be spent selecting miniatures from Tom's hoard.

Mike's gonna get confused by all the different names we call each other, you know.

My NWN shipped, too, but it's on the slow boat.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

I am a smart kid, i will catch on.  

My God, I just opened a word file that is 180MB in size.  Yes Megabytes.  I hate my job.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Mahiro Satsu said:
			
		

> *Gosh Tom, you must be more bored at work than me....
> *






I prefer to think of it as: so busy I must take frequent sanity breaks.  

Monte: you should e-mail Keith about getting together before the 29th...p'raps tell him the info you want and he can e-mail it to you?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

GHey why dont you guys write up a list of everyones names.

Glen = Van, monte....
Dave= Bronn...
Ellen= Caramip...
Keith= Velm?
Matt=Tom, Kaemris
Stacie = Saeita
Michael= Aoth, Mahiro

after that i think i am lost... and if i am really off i will give up completely, come to the game masked and blind folded, and only speak in the third person


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 21, 2002)

*Names*

You did pretty good, actually.

Glen = Van (character), Monte (dm name, after Monte Cook)
Matt = Velm (NPC character), Tom (dm name, after James Joyce)
Keith = Roman (character), Sinister Realist (forums)

The others you got.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

well.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah, Glen, don't you teach writing and GRAMMAR?

I seem to remember some lectures on the subject... and excruciatingly boring and (for some) humiliating activities.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Wow...our characters are going to get liquidated if we keep this up.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah, but its fun.

Remember, you will be in charge after this campaign.

I think we're all friends.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah, that's the truth...and as DM, Monte will be trying to liquidate us no matter what we do, right?



What were the humiliating activities, by the way, and are they sanctioned by American U.?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Yes they were sanctioned by AU, but I think the UN protested...

He took the worst written sections out of everyone's papers and put them all in one document.  Then he made lots of copies and passed them out.  We were made to correct and comment on all of them in class.  He is a mean one, that Glen.

I was fine with it, most of my paper was rather well written, IMAO, but some of the girls were rather upset...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

*You're a mean one...Mr. Grinch--er, Glen*

Yeah, we'll just have to lay waste to his precious adventure.  Revenge for previous iniquities!!  Prepare to be boarded, Monte.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 21, 2002)

To paraphrase someone, "this isn't writing--this is typing."

Ellen says she found a cool Realms version of the Excel template HeroForge.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 21, 2002)

Interesting.  Nobody told me they felt uncomfortable with it at the time.  Of course, if they had taken a little bit more time to proofread their writing....

(Something I do *not* do here, considering this is breaking from work, I'm just doing a "type and run" as it is....)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

They were undergrads.  They _deserved_ it. 

I'm also pretty amped to check out the RealmsForge!

...and it's right here.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

*Dearest Tom,*

you anger the undergrads, they give you crappy evaluations.  you wanna fight, mr. i graduated a decade ago?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

*Now wait a minute...*

I graduated two years ago.

With a Master's. 

Evaluations?  Pfft.  Most drunken undergrads aren't clever enough to look up those evals before they take a class.  And the tenured faculty couldn't care less. 

But the *adjunct* staff like Glen...now there's another story...

"Hell hath no fury like an undergrad humiliated..."


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 21, 2002)

*The funny thing about evaluations...*

What most students complain about on the evaluations turns out to be looked favorably upon by the administration.

"The books he assigned were too difficult."
"Too much writing."
"We were required to work together too much."

That stuff the admins see as positives, not negatives.

Now, if the students said things like:

"I didn't have to work at all to get an A on a paper.  Glen's great!"
"The writing tasks were exactly the same I took in high school."
"I don't think we did enough work."

Then, there might be a problem.

Good thing you guys can't give me an eval for DMing.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

*the professor*

Did you figure out who said what?  Could you pin-point mine?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

This gaming board has gone waaaaay downhill... 

Nice steering back onto topic, Monte.  I'll have the eval forms printed up for the 29th.


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

*Evaluations*

FUNFUNFUNFUNFUN

Need i bring a #2 pencil?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Nah, I'll be tallying them by hand (since there'll be only four).

Sample questions:

Glen is a poor DM because _______________

I keep from throwing dice at Glen by _______________

Glen's DMing reminds me of _______________

Whaddya think, Monte?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

*Perfect!*

LMAO

Great.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 21, 2002)

Poor Monte.

Shouldn't have messed with my cube's nameplate!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Why?  What'd he do?

I shouldn't be mean to him.  I missed the final and he let me make it up.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 22, 2002)

He turned it sideways.  They stick on the outside with velcro.

Someday he will notice that his is now upside-down.

Ah, yeah...he's a good guy.  And he's sure to be the best DM ever.  (Can I have my extra x.p. now?)


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 22, 2002)

*ACTUAL GAME-RELATED QUESTION FOR MONTE!*

Hey, Monte...tear yourself away from NWN for a few minutes to answer something:

Do we have just enough x.p. to be 7th level?  Or are we at the midpoint?  I'm keen to know how soon I'll get my next level of Auspician... 

And how is NWN, anyway?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 23, 2002)

Its wierd.  If i don't post something everyday, i feel strange.  I think i am addicited.  I may need help...

What are you guys using for character sheets?  Self made ones?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 24, 2002)

Monte uses a HeroForge printout (see link to Realmsforge above).  The rest of us use WotC sheets xeroxed and distributed by Yours Truly.


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey all .. here's young Overlord. He is watching!!! 

Be sure to get Monte to write up the notes from the game ASAP! I want to read them!

I'm so tired.. 

Dave


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 24, 2002)

*Aiee!*

Attack of the giant baby!

I'll post notes as quickly as possible, Dave.  Don't want you to get left out fer sure.

I'm starting to get psyched.  T-5 days.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 25, 2002)

*Not left out*

Dave has arranged it so that a house full of women will be looking after his wife and wonderful child all day on the 13th...how could he be left out? 

I love that picture.

Monte, I just installed NWN and patched it and after dinner I'm going to give it a try...keep those fingers crossed...

T-5 days...woo hoo!  Rock!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 25, 2002)

*Discovery regarding my true origin*

I'm sorry to have to tell you this...but I have some bad news.


I'd always thought I was a regular human.  But not so.  I was built in a lab.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 25, 2002)

*That explains it*

You are kinda strange.

Keith or Ellen, you around?  Want to get together some night this week and finish (start?) those characters?


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 25, 2002)

Hopefully my copy of NWN will come in the mail today.  If not I will be mad ::acid arrow the UPS man...::

Monte, I will send you my final tweaking sometime today.


----------



## Van Dyksun (Jun 25, 2002)

*Tweak city*

Thanks, Mike.  That should give me plenty of time to copy my cheat sheets.

Hopefully your PC is more powerful than mine.  I'm having major problems getting NWN to run.  P&P looks easier and easier the more I fool with this.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 25, 2002)

*Things are very funny*


----------



## Bronn Spellforger (Jun 26, 2002)

I found this picture of Matt on the Internet ... pretty weird, man.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 26, 2002)

Strewth!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 26, 2002)

What will you do if they let you go home?
When the plastics all melted and so is the Chrome?
WHOOOO ARE THE BRAIN POLICE???


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 26, 2002)

What would you do if they people you kneeeeeewwwwww
Were the plastic that melted and the chromium too?
Whooooooo are the Brain Police?

...ever heard the Monks of Doom version of this song?  Remind me to play it for you on Saturday!


----------



## Mahiro Satsu (Jun 27, 2002)

TWO DAYS!!! JUST TWO DAYS!!!

NWN is awsome. I have only had 2 days to play, but because of my work situation I am already on the fourth creature....
What was that someone said about a patch?  what does it do/fix?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jun 27, 2002)

Pen n' paper D&D just two days away!

Now if we can just round up the troops...

I'm enjoying NWN too, but I'm not nearly as far as you...I've only just cleared up my "jitters" problem and got out into the Core...


----------

